# Meet my cats, Kitty and Casper



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Here's my cat, Kitty:










And here's Kitty's brother, Casper:










They are from the same litter, and will turn 2 years on May 22nd.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Gorgeous kitties! I really like the picture of your cat and the rose.


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Bedankt Missne! It's a small world :wink: 
Glad you liked the site.

Yeah, that "chattering" noise, that's how we call it... it's hilarious indeed!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

ohhh, I think we have a professional here...animated icons and nice balanced shots. Nice work. "Kitty" in the box is pretty funny. She has that "this is my home" look about her. I also noticed the multiple scratch posts you have. They look extra heavy duty. Max is able to rip apart the small commercial cat poles without much effort. I need a big heavy one like yours.

Beautiful cats!!


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Max&Ben said:


> ohhh, I think we have a professional here...animated icons and nice balanced shots. Nice work. "Kitty" in the box is pretty funny. She has that "this is my home" look about her. I also noticed the multiple scratch posts you have. They look extra heavy duty. Max is able to rip apart the small commercial cat poles without much effort. I need a big heavy one like yours.
> 
> Beautiful cats!!


I'm no pro, just got perfect models :wink: 
We have 3 scratching posts at the moment, and they better be heavy, because whey those 2 start their rally, anything light would just tip over :roll: it's like a herd of elephants running...


----------

